# Before and After Photos (Clen will it do this for you?)



## Guest (Mar 23, 2004)

Can Clen do this?

http://www.virtualbodybuilder.com/encyclopedia.asp

He doesnt look any more musclular to me in the phontos, but is certainly more defined.

Cheers.


----------



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

WOW TJ EXCELLENT POST AND THE PICTURE'S UNREAL,OBVIOUSLY THERE WILL BE SOME DOUBTING THOMAS' BUT EVEN WITH AN INTELLIGENT PERSONAL TRAINER THERE MUST BE SOME DOUBTS AS TO SIDE EFFECTS SHORT AND LONG TERM.

DAVE.


----------



## IanUK1466867920 (Feb 16, 2004)

Thats not just clen, he probably used GH which will help you grow at a mad rate and strip off your excess fat at the same time. Its a miracal drug really but his bank balance would have known about it, last i heard a cycle is about 90 a week minimum!


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2004)

Off down the bank to get a morgage out then on Tuesday...lol

:lol:

NOT!


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2004)

Bump to Ian, and maybe some DHT thrown in there as well?

(sorry not very knowledgebale about AAS!)


----------



## Dan* (May 6, 2004)

HGH Insulin Clen, will do the trick

________

N02 VAPORIZER


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2004)

come on chaps, speak in lamen terms, what steriods burn fat off and get you muscles like the guy in the link above. ?


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2004)

i dont no alot about them,but i think its the ones like winstrol,and growth hormone.

maybe you could forwrd this post onto the steroid section. 

some knowledgeable guys on there


----------



## meathead19871466867921 (Jul 2, 2004)

Its probably Test-propionate + Clen + T3 + GH + IGF1-Lr3 + Slin. Maybe some DHT or oral mestanolone

Incredible cutter!!!


----------

